# Nov Chill BBQ Cookoff



## sparks1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Cowtown Speedway will holding a BBQ comp on Nov 7-8 along with their annual Sprint Shootout Nationals. This will be IBCA sanctioned and pay top 10.

http://www.cowtownspeedway.com/bbq.html


----------

